# Minimum Waist Width for a Sz 11 Boot



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

What's the lowest waist width you'd go on a size 11 TM-Two boot? I'm looking at the 157 Mercury with a 25.69 waist width and I'm concerned I may experience some toe drag. I've always been told 11+ boots should ride 26+ waist widths. I've never ridden a board under 26.0


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Depends on your stance width, sidecut, binding angles and how aggressively you carve. It might work for you, or it might not. I used to ride a billy goat with a 250 waist and size 11 boots. Only had toe drag when I really laid it over. I have since moved to wider boards and squeezed into 10.5 boots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There's no magic number. You'll be fine on the Mercury.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Nobody puts their feet on the 'waist' of the board.

I always find it odd why people ask about 'waist width' and boot size. Are they connected - somewhat, but the bigger question is what is the width of the board where the binding inserts are located?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

PlanB said:


> Nobody puts their feet on the 'waist' of the board.
> 
> I always find it odd why people ask about 'waist width' and boot size. Are they connected - somewhat, but the bigger question is what is the width of the board where the binding inserts are located?


Which you can usually infer from waist width, tip/tail width, and sidecut. Of course width at the inserts would be great to have, but I don't think it's going to be available any time soon. 

OP, you can always ask the shop to measure it for you if you're really concerned. 

I rode a 250 waist board with 11s when I started and didn't have any issues, however as I've progressed now I wouldn't touch a 250 waist board and I'm in 9.5s. Is it rideable? Absolutely. But it means I have to be conservative and not ride how I like to, so why sacrifice that when there's options with wider waists to suit my style better.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Was looking at a brand ( Scandi one I think?) that actually put width at ref inserts on their website. Maybe one day it'll be a thing.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

taco tuesday said:


> Depends on your stance width, sidecut, binding angles and how aggressively you carve. It might work for you, or it might not. I used to ride a billy goat with a 250 waist and size 11 boots. Only had toe drag when I really laid it over. I have since moved to wider boards and squeezed into 10.5 boots.


I'll be riding this duck stance super wide. I'm 6'4 so I'll be closer to the tip/tail rather than the waist. Looks like I'll just have to demo it before I buy!


----------



## F242 (Dec 7, 2015)

coloradodirtbag said:


> What's the lowest waist width you'd go on a size 11 TM-Two boot? I'm looking at the 157 Mercury with a 25.69 waist width and I'm concerned I may experience some toe drag. I've always been told 11+ boots should ride 26+ waist widths. I've never ridden a board under 26.0



I wear a size 10 Ride Ninety Twos with a Capita DOA 158W (26 Waist).
You'll have toe and heel overhand and probably drag depending on how aggressive you ride.

YES snowboards has an awesome blog/sizing guide and pretty much lays down the truth about boot size and waist width. Give it a read.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Which you can usually infer from waist width, tip/tail width, and sidecut. Of course width at the inserts would be great to have, but I don't think it's going to be available any time soon.
> 
> OP, you can always ask the shop to measure it for you if you're really concerned.
> 
> I rode a 250 waist board with 11s when I started and didn't have any issues, however as I've progressed now I wouldn't touch a 250 waist board and I'm in 9.5s. Is it rideable? Absolutely. But it means I have to be conservative and not ride how I like to, so why sacrifice that when there's options with wider waists to suit my style better.


Check out Phedder's picture, if you ride like that then you want 26+. But if your not straight eurocarving all over the mountain then 25.69 is perfect in my book.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Dirty,

Waist width is not a useful spec for determining board width in relation to foot size. Nothing happens at the waist . We want to consider the board width at the inserts that you will use. Also, it is best to match to barefoot length rather than boot size.

Looking back it looks like your foot measures 29 cm. The Capita Mercury 157 is 26.5 cm at the center inserts. You are going to lose ~ 1 cm to stance angle (assuming that you ride 10 to 15 degrees). 29 cm - 1 cm -26.5 cm = 1.65 cm. This means you will have 1.65 cm of total barefoot overhang or .825 cm for each toe and heel. You are looking for some overhang for leverage (zero or under is not suggested for most riders/riding) up to 1 cm for toe and heel. 

You are looking good for the the Mercury in 157 in terms of width. What is your weight?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

You should probably move the bindings as far you can towards the toeside (if you have large bindings, or the opposite if you have medium), so you don't get heel(toe)drag wipeouts, but it should be fine then.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dirty,
> 
> Waist width is not a useful spec for determining board width in relation to foot size. Nothing happens at the waist . We want to consider the board width at the inserts that you will use. Also, it is best to match to barefoot length rather than boot size.
> 
> ...


I'm 185 pounds. Pulled the trigger on a discounted 159 Mercury for $400 this morning. I think this board will suite me will. My quiver now consists of a 162 Endeavour Archetype, 155 Marhar Lumberjack, and 159 Capita Mercury. Does anyone see any overlap with these boards? Almost want to grab a warpig to see if I like it better than the Lumberjack.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I'm 185 pounds. Pulled the trigger on a discounted 159 Mercury for $400 this morning. I think this board will suite me will. My quiver now consists of a 162 Endeavour Archetype, 155 Marhar Lumberjack, and 159 Capita Mercury. Does anyone see any overlap with these boards? Almost want to grab a warpig to see if I like it better than the Lumberjack.


Awesome quiver, but buy a Warpig anyway because you know you want to and it's versatility makes it a good addition to any quiver >


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I'm 185 pounds. Pulled the trigger on a discounted 159 Mercury for $400 this morning.


The 159 will be an excellent fit for you .


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

coloradodirtbag said:


> My quiver now consists of a 162 Endeavour Archetype, 155 Marhar Lumberjack, and 159 Capita Mercury.


Nice quiver, but it looks like you just pulled from some of BA's top board choices, are you going to give him a reviewers fee? :wink:


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

MMSlasher said:


> Nice quiver, but it looks like you just pulled from some of BA's top board choices, are you going to give him a reviewers fee? :wink:


Nah, but I bought a t-shirt. BA is the man, don't get it twisted.


----------

